# Clé USB Bootable Ubuntu



## zcomzorro (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je m'arrache les cheveux depuis plusieurs jours!

J'ai besoin d'utiliser ubuntu 11.10 sur une clé USB bootable, mais impossible!

J'ai pourtant créé la clef à partir des outils du site Ubuntu , pour OS X et pour Windows , mais impossible de booter dessus...

Je comprends bien qu'il y a un pb au boot , mais lequel ? Grub, MBR?......

Je précise que j'ai un macbook pro 2011 avec Os X.7.2 , windows 7 intégrale avec Bootcamp 4.0.1

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Isdf (28 Février 2012)

Le problème est l'EFI des mac qui ne permet pas de booter sur autre chose qu'un disque ou tu as une installation de mac os X. 
Pour arriver à booter il te faut soit installer refit qui va te permettre d'accéder à ta clef mais c'est pas sur que cela marche. 
L'idéal est de démarrer avec le cd d'ubuntu et ta clef usb insérée dans ton port usb en faisant cela le cd va t'envoyer directement sur la clef. Une fois démarré il faut que tu remplace grub-pc par grub-efi. Bien sure c'est pas facile il y a des tutos sur le net je l'ai fait une fois mais c'est la galère.

La dernière solution c'est tu prends le dernier cd d'ubuntu tu démarres en utilisant le boot efi qui est présent sur le cd.

Ensuite tu utilises le logiciel de création usb qui se trouve sur le live cd et il devrait installer la version grub-efi directement et booter ensuite dessus mais çà non plus ce n'est pas garanti.

Pour résumé la methode la plus simple c'est d'installer r-efit y'a environ 1 chance sur deux pour que tu puisse booter sur ta clef. Après le reste c'est plus compliqué et pas non plus garanti.

Après si quelqu'un à une meilleur solution je suis preneur pour éviter cet anti-boot

A+


----------



## zcomzorro (29 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse! Je me sens un peu moins seul  J'attends des explications d'un spécialiste en la matière,qui devrait me donner une autre solution,peut être la même! Des que je l'ai je la poste,et je me lance!  Pas évident tout,j'ai pas envies d'acheter un Pc et avoir 2 machines à trimbaler...


----------



## zcomzorro (3 Mars 2012)

Salut,

j'ai finalement installer reFit 0.14,et suivi ces mots sur le site de macrumors :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1194629

Quote:
Originally Posted by scottd70192  
After trying all the above mentioned methods, I tried something a little different. I read somewhere that the auto install pkg from refit also installs startup items as well as the efi folder in the / directory. Apparently, this can cause an issue. So, I booted into an install disk of Lion (not the recover drive, but a custom install disk) and repaired the disk and disk permissions. Then, I removed the efi folder, and the start up items. (they are in a folder that is like /Library/Startup Items/refit or something like that...) Then I shut down the computer for the night and waited until the next day to try the following... and I do not know if the waiting overnight actually did anything, but just wanted to through it out there... So the next morning, I installed refit manually exactly by the directions on the refit site. Worked like a charm! When I shut down the computer and turned it back on, low and behold refit popped up! I have been working on this for a couple weeks now, and out of everything, this is the only thing that has given me consistent results, it boots to refit every time now. 
Let me know if this works for anyone else!
Yes Scott, it works perfect. I have been struggling the last weeks to install rEFIt and the standard installation method did not work and the manual install by the terminal give me just one good EFI boot and the next time it was gone again. I followed your method by the letter and now it works every time. I even see my usb/firewire disk at (after) startup. Thank you very much for this simple method.

I have only one comment. I suppose that a lot of people like myself try to install EFI by rEFIt-0.14.dmg. That did not work with me. But doing this has the consequence that the rEFItBlesser will be installed also. This could be the problem. As you mentioned in your text to remove in the folder /Library/Startup Items/ the map -> rEFItBlesser (it was the only one in my case) is probably the solution.

In that case the only thing to do is:

remove rEFItBlesser in /libary/Startup Items/
Restart computer or shut down and open
Open Terminal
type:

cd /efi/refit

./enable.sh

fill in your (computer login) password....

exit

And it works.

I did not test this without the repairing disk and disk permissions with a install CD. I am so glad it works now finally.

MakkerM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

J'ai donc bien reFit au démarrage, j'ai un icône à coté des 2 autres (OS X et WIN7) , cet icône a comme identifiant "start OS Legacy from HD" .

lorsque je le sélectionne, ça démarre WIN7 .

Bon ya déjà du mieux.

J'ai fais un clé d'Ubuntu 11.10 pour windows, démarre pas , une pour Mac Os , démarre pas non plus.

Je vais en refaire une autre sous windows en choisissant l'option legacy au lieu de grub 2, je crois que ça existe...

enfin bien bizarre tout ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

Ca y est j'ai enfin résolu mon problème,j'avais fais ma clef USB avec une version 32 bit d'ubuntu 11.10, IL FAUT UNE 64 bit !

Par contre il faut cliquer sur l'icône EFI et pas Linux au démarrage.

Maintenant ça roule!

Je précise que j'ai fais ma clef avec pendrive sous WIN7 .

Voilà Bon courage!


----------



## kyofiren (16 Mars 2012)

j'ai le même problème que toi. Qu'est ce que tu entends par "Par contre il faut cliquer sur l'icône EFI et pas Linux au démarrage." ?


----------

